# Judging honey



## Hutch (Nov 24, 2003)

Can anyone give me some tips on preparing honey for judging at the state fair? It has been 30 years since I entered and then I was very young. My grandfather did most of the work.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd like some info on this too. Good idea Hutch!
All I know is that it has to be in a Glass Queenline jar,
atleast here at our State Fair it does.
Tom


----------



## Hutch (Nov 24, 2003)

A couple of things I do remember, like putting a piece of cellaphane on the jar before you put the lid on. Then when you get to the fair, take it out. This keeps honey off the inside of the lid.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Here are a few tips after having helped judge a couple shows.

1) Follow the rules to a "T". If the rules say 3 jars don't submit 1 or 2. You'd be surprised how many times that has happened.
2) Cleanliness is job 1. No fingerprints, smudges, hair, dust, etc. Lids should be perfectly clean. Honey surface should not have bubbles, dust, etc. As stated, plastic wrap under the lid helps when transporting. And don't use windex or other cleaners, you can never get rid of the smell.
3) Jars should be filled exactly to the same level -- which is right to the top of neck ring right below the threads which should also align with the bottom edge of the lid.
4) Honey should not have any crystallization. Shine a powerful flashlight through the jars at all angles. It will uncover nearly all imperfections.

Here are a lot more suggestions.

http://www.metroatlantabeekeepers.org/PDF/SUGGESTIONS FOR SHOWING HONEY.pdf

When it's over, the judges should leave comment cards on each entry. Use that feedback to improve.

Good Luck.


----------



## Hutch (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks, GaSteve, I was beginning to think that no was willing to give up any secrets. Did not know the one about using a flashlight. Thanks again.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*Bee meeting*

At the local club last year the two head entomologists from the bee lab came and judged some of the members honey. They handed out the official jars during the meeting before.

They sat at the back of the hall and judged while the meeting was in progress and then announced the winners at the break.

They explained how they judged and all of what GaSteve listed was on the list.

I will have some this year from my hives but I was thinking of entering some feral honey I got from a cutout. Man that stuff is good so I saved some back to slip in as a ringer.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

You might check "TILLIE" s blog she does a lot of how to videos there may be something there and she talks about showing honey some as well.




http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com


http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?u=64191


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Give me a call...I dont type too fast and it would be easier for me to help you via phone......who was your grandfather? I started showing at Ky Fair in 1981......havent showed much lately....in fact last year was first year in a long time and I won sweepstakes for 10th time. 859-304-3103


----------



## Hutch (Nov 24, 2003)

My grandfather was C.E. Hutchinson. I think you probably knew him.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Knew him very well.....Not a finer person than him. Call me.....I'll try to help you get some blue ribbons!


----------

